

How GoToMyPC Devistated pcAnywhere & GoToMeeting Put A Hurtin' On WebEx - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/fast-followers-ii/

======
mollylynn
pcAnywhere's market share has plummeted, from well a dominate position of the
SMB remote access market to a fractional, minority share.

What word would you use?

------
Skeuomorph
Devistated : removed Vista from?

